# Wood pile keeps falling over



## emt1581 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm trying to stack my wood between three trees in my treeline.  Only problem is, on a good windy day the top few layers keep falling over.  I've had to re-stack a half a dozen times already.

Any ideas on how to stack on uneven ground so it doesn't fall over?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 31, 2010)

When I first cleared my land to build my house, I had stacked all the wood between trees.  Later, a lot of the trees developed disease where the firewood was touching/rubbing the bark and the trees subsequently died.  Mind you, they were also stressed by having their surroundings suddenly modified and I was glad to see them go.  I wanted to cut them down and the wife wouldn't let me at the time.

Large mature well established trees can probably better withstand the abuse, but if the tree is small enough to sway in the wind, you probably shouldn't stack against it.  Get some steel T-bar posts instead.

Take a look at how BWS stacks his wood, in groups of three rows, cribbed on the ends, no posts needed.  Me, I tire of building the cribs and use T-bars that I slip a pallet over and stack two rows on pallets.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 31, 2010)

emt1581 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to stack my wood between three trees in my treeline.  Only problem is, on a good windy day the top few layers keep falling over.  I've had to re-stack a half a dozen times already.
> 
> Any ideas on how to stack on uneven ground so it doesn't fall over?
> 
> ...



Sounds like your ground is pretty darn uneven! Is this the only area you have to stack wood? Can you choose a more level area? If the area between the trees is the only spot, lay down pallets and use scrap lumber, rocks, etc. to level the pallets. This might help a lot. If you are going for single rows, perhaps level a run of 2x4's. Cheers!


----------



## billb3 (Dec 31, 2010)

I had some stacks between  some smaller/younger pine trees.
They would wiggle the pile enough to knock it over.

It was worse when I tried to have 6 foot high stacks.

4 feet is better.


I've  made a few racks out of 8 foot 2x4 and  use  concrete blocks and  stone under to try to get them level enough so that the stacks stay vertical.
If one starts leaning because of soft ground I can put a  bottle jack under it and shim a bit  more level.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 31, 2010)

emt1581 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to stack my wood between three trees in my treeline.  Only problem is, on a good windy day the top few layers keep falling over.  I've had to re-stack a half a dozen times already.
> 
> *Any ideas on how to stack on uneven ground so it doesn't fall over?*
> 
> ...



Shims


----------



## emt1581 (Dec 31, 2010)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> emt1581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great idea with the pallets!  I'll give it a try.  Now I just have to find a place that will give me a bunch.

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 31, 2010)

If you want to stack in single rows on pallets, you can cut a chunk out of the middle of each pallet and use the left over boards to repair or beef them up.  The wood in the pic I posted has been on the pallets since 2009 and won't be burned before 2012/13 so ranking up double rows is fine by me.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 1, 2011)

Emt1581 - try your local lumber yard. My local lumber yard sets the pallets aside for anyone who'd like them - free. Call around to any place that might get deliveries on pallets and see if they'd set some aside for you. I get as many as I can - I like storing wood on pallets, but, they obviously rot fairly quickly and need to be replaced, so I keep stacks of them in the loft of the barn. Cheers!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 1, 2011)

emt1581 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to stack my wood between three trees in my treeline.  Only problem is, on a good windy day the top few layers keep falling over.  I've had to re-stack a half a dozen times already.
> 
> Any ideas on how to stack on uneven ground so it doesn't fall over?
> 
> ...



The first mistake is trying to stack between the trees. Also, height makes a difference. We rarely stack over 4.' Well, actually we start at 4 1/2' but within a year it is down to 4' and we do not have a problem with stacks falling over. 

I hate pallets. If you are stacking between trees, then you probably will be able to find some small saplings to cut. These are great for stacking wood on.






Same stack from a different angle. 





For uneven ground, you just need to use shorter poles. Then after using those poles under the wood stacks a few times you can cut them up to burn and get new ones. This way you don't have to have to ugly pallets stacked around the place.


----------



## tutu_sue (Jan 1, 2011)

+1 not going over 4 feet high


----------



## -PB- (Jan 1, 2011)

most large food stores or Lowes, Home Depot, large commercial stores, etc. have so many pallets they have no problem giving you some. good luck


----------



## andybaker (Jan 2, 2011)

I stack like Dennis does. I have never had a stack fall over. I've been stacking firewood since I was maybe 10 years old. One row is not very stable if it's too high. Dennis in his pics has it perfect, if you have the room. My stacks are much more compact but I have no choice because of space limitations, just takes my wood longer to dry but when your mostly getting White Ash, who cares. This last batch of Oak I got may take longer than I had planned so even I may find need to re-think my strategy here.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 2, 2011)

My stacks in the shed are 9 feet tall and don't fall over but one needs to be meticulous.  It helps that I have a concrete slab floor.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 2, 2011)

I love pallets. Wish I had started using them twenty years ago. Any ACE Hardware store is up to their butt in them and has to pay to get'em hauled off.

I hadn't had a stack fall over in years. The other day one did. Fell leaning on the stack behind it. Ain't gonna mess with it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2011)

Pallets . . . don't stack too high . . . keep ends stable.


----------

